# Popcorn, organic or non-organic?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you like popcorn, do you buy it organic or non-organic? If your family ate a lot of popcorn, would you buy a 25lb bag organic yellow from Azure Standard for $20.90 or at Sam's Club a 50 lb bag for $28.98 It's decisions like this that I am unsure of what to do.

Kristine


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> If you like popcorn, do you buy it organic or non-organic? If your family ate a lot of popcorn, would you buy a 25lb bag organic yellow from Azure Standard for $20.90 or at Sam's Club a 50 lb bag for $28.98 It's decisions like this that I am unsure of what to do.
> 
> Kristine


I'm not sold on the whole organic trend, and I am certainly not sold on the idea that just because it says organic on the label means it is organic. Companies do lots of questionable things behind closed doors. That being said, what do you supposed the difference between the Azure Standard organic popcorn and the Sam's Club organic popcorn is?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jacktheknife said:


> I'm not sold on the whole organic trend, and I am certainly not sold on the idea that just because it says organic on the label means it is organic. Companies do lots of questionable things behind closed doors. That being said, what do you supposed the difference between the Azure Standard organic popcorn and the Sam's Club organic popcorn is?


Sorry, I should have added, the Sam's Club is not organic. It's just this: http://www.samsclub.com/sams/mighty-pop-premium-popcorn-50-lb-bag/161677.ip?navAction=


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We buy organic and local whenever possible. We are able to get bulk popcorn that is grown locally at our food co-op for $1.20 a lb, so we go that route since I definitely don't have room for 50 lbs of popcorn anyways.

I don't know much about Azure Standard as a company, but it's reputation would play a big role in whether I spent the extra money to buy an organic product. Are they a company who has a good rep in organic growing or a company who has had their growing practices questioned? I've had the privilege of meeting the farmer who grows our popcorn, and he's invited us out to see the farm (one of the benefits of buying local), so I'm fairly certain he's doing right by us and our food, but if I wasn't sure about that, I'd have a hard time paying extra.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

If I don't know the company, I am not going to spend extra on their claims. Like Taylor said, try to find it local and you will probably have better luck. One thing we need to know if WHY you want organic. Is it because you consider it healthier? Because you are concerned about toxins in your food? Want to save the planet from chemicals? Once the motive is known it will be easier to advise what I would do if I were you.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

If it were me, I'd probably go with the organic 25 lbs for $20.90. I buy organic *when* I can afford it, and in this case, I'd spend the extra money on the organic. We eat popcorn, but I imagine it would take us a LONG time to eat 50 lbs worth of popcorn!! I'd hate to see it wasted, so in this case, for my family, I'd go with the organic and smaller quantity.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I normally don't eat a lot of organic, but either way, I consider popcorn to be fairly cheap, just cheaper in the 50 lbs and potential of maybe sharing the bag with a few friends. So for me, it's more about fewer chemicals, but really when we don't eat a lot of other organic stuff, 1 thing isn't going to matter that much right?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

If it doesn't concern you too much, I certainly wouldn't spend the extra money.

However, if you're striving to make a cross-over in to a more organic diet, you might want to look into the 'dirty dozen'http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-9160/12-fruits-veggies-with-the-most-pesticides-2013-dirty-dozen.html. It makes it easier to decide where it's okay to cut corners in the organic department so you can still afford to feed everyone .


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I buy organic whenever possible. I want to support organic agriculture in any way I can. After all, food wasn't invented by Monsanto, was it? 

I buy local organic through the Mennonite grocery. I pop some in a pan on the stove, and grind some for meal. Makes the best cornbread, if you ask me.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I don't buy organic. 

Also, don't think that "organic" = "no toxins used on food/plants". It just means they use organic fertilizers and pesticides which are often more toxic than the 'chemical' alternatives.

I do like to support local businesses, but no one here is selling popcorn, and I am not paying ten times the price to support "local" either.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I pay about 20% more on average for organic products over traditional. It is definitely more expensive, and a USDA certified stamp doesn't necessarily guarantee that you're getting 'safer' food. I can totally see why someone would rather not pay more.

Personally, I'd pay a whole heap more for locally grown organics where I had access to the person or persons who grew it (assuming it's not something I can grow myself, of course).


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Although I much prefer the idea of organic I'm too frugal to spend more money most of the time. Although I do like to buy organic/gmo-free beans from a farm in Palouse, WA near where my sister lives. And I'm happy to spend more money if it's local. 

If 50# is almost the same cost as #25 lbs organic and you can use the #50 lbs, I'd go for the big bag.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Also, don't think that "organic" = "no toxins used on food/plants". It just means they use organic fertilizers and pesticides which are often more toxic than the 'chemical' alternatives.


I'd be interested in reading more about that. Can you provide some sort of information about that?


----------

